# D Day Beaches



## tomahawk6 (6 Nov 2020)

I saw a program on youtube suggesting there was another beach adjacent to Sword called Band. Forgotten history.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z-CjczAGuM


----------



## garb811 (6 Nov 2020)

Hardly the "scoop" that Dr Felton tries to play it off as, it's easy to find references to Band Beach...  Playing it up as "forgotten history" plays well to his audience, I guess.


----------



## tomahawk6 (6 Nov 2020)

Band beach was never mentioned in books I read about D Day. So the video was educational.


----------



## CBH99 (12 Nov 2020)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Band beach was never mentioned in books I read about D Day. So the video was educational.




I had never heard of Band beach other.  I found the video pretty educational also - a little tidbit of the operation that was essential and important, yet I hadn't learned about either.  Good find T6   :nod:


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Nov 2020)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I saw a program on youtube suggesting there was another beach adjacent to Sword called Band. Forgotten history.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z-CjczAGuM



I saw that! Had no idea they'd named them after fish, and that we were going to be the 'Jellies'.


----------

